# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Glijmiddelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Glijmiddelen*

Glijmiddelen voor seksueel gebruik hebben niet bepaald een positief imago: ze worden veeleer gezien als een soort geneesmiddel - en een niet al te hip bovendien - dan wel als een seksueel accessoire. Er zijn nochtans weinig mensen die in de loop van hun liefdesleven niet naar glijmiddelen moeten grijpen. Er zijn op de markt tegenwoordig ook glijmiddelen te krijgen die als "bonus" kunnen dienen en dus niet zozeer bedoeld zijn om een probleem op te lossen. 


*Vaginale droogheid* 

De eerste logische indicatie voor het gebruik van een glijmiddel is vaginale droogheid. 
Er zijn twee types van vaginale droogheid: 
*Het kan gaan om een permanent ongemak (bij bepaalde medicamenten is dat een onaangename bijwerking), tijdens de menopauze, of soms in de weken na de bevalling
*Het kan ook om een meer tijdelijke vaginale droogheid gaan die alleen optreedt tijdens het vrijen, waarbij de vaginale transsudatie (een soort transpiratie van het vaginale slijmvlies) niet van die aard is om de penetratie comfortabel en prettig te laten verlopen. De meest voorkomende oorzaak is een te lage libido, maar het kan ook te wijten zijn aan dezelfde factoren als bij permanente vaginale droogheid. 


*Welke oplossing bieden glijmiddelen?* 

In alle gevallen helpt een glijmiddel om het ongemak weg te nemen of eventuele pijn te verzachten. De vagina gaat weer vochtig aanvoelen, waardoor de vrouw weer bevredigende seksuele betrekkingen kan hebben. De best werkende glijmiddelen zijn vrij nieuw en hebben een vertraagde uitwerking. Ze zijn samengesteld uit moleculen die het water vasthouden en naar de vagina leiden. Ze werken doeltreffender en langer dan andere. 


*Tampongebruik* 

Een minder bekende reden om naar een glijmiddel te grijpen is het gebruik van de eerste tampon tijdens de regels. Meisjes die pas ongesteld zijn en nog niet gewend om met tampons om te gaan, vinden het soms moeilijk om die in te brengen. Een beetje gel kan het ongemak verhelpen. 


*Condooms*

Ook het gebruik van condooms kan een reden zijn om een glijmiddel of gel in te schakelen. Dat gebeurt nog veel te weinig. Een condoom vereist een perfecte vaginale vochtigheid om het liefdesspel voor beide partners prettig te maken. Het komt heel vaak voor dat een beetje gel het genot en de intensiteit van de lustgevoelens versterkt. De gel kan in de vagina worden ingebracht of op het condoom zelf worden aangebracht. Het moet wel om een middel gaan op basis van water en dat dus compatibel is met het rubberen condoom. 
Bij de man kan een klein druppeltje gel of glijmiddel aan de binnenkant van het condoom het comfort vaak enorm vergroten. Het intieme contact met het rubbertje is immers niet meteen aangenaam en kan een soort verstikkend gevoel geven omdat het zo strak zit. Een glijmiddel neemt dat ongemak helemaal weg. Gebruik er wel niet te veel van, anders raak je het condoom misschien kwijt.


*Vaginisme*

Een ander veel voorkomend geval waarbij een glijmiddel nuttig kan zijn, is vaginisme bij vrouwen. Dat is een onvrijwillige samentrekking van de spieren rond de vagina die de penetratie onmogelijk of heel pijnlijk maakt. Het glijmiddel kan de penetratie hier vergemakkelijken 
In alle gevallen waarin de vrouw bij de penetratie hinder of pijn ondervindt zou er onmiddellijk een glijmiddel moeten worden gebruikt. Als een vrouw pijn heeft bij het vrijen, bestaat immers het gevaar dat ze een heel negatieve reflex gaat ontwikkelen tegenover seks en uiteindelijk misschien gaat blokkeren. In dat geval is het beter om een pijnlijke penetratie te voorkomen of er alleen voor te kiezen als het glijmiddel de penetratie aangenaam maakt


*Voor het genot*

Een glijmiddel kan ten slotte ook gewoon voor het plezier worden gebruikt, om de penetratie nog lekkerder en aangenamer te maken. De gel maakt het glijden zachter en intiemer, iets waar de slijmvliezen in de vagina heel sterk op reageren. Het glijden voelt anders aan, heel sensueel. Het is iets wat je vaak hoort bij koppels die om medische redenen een glijmiddel moeten gebruiken.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind 'Durex Play' een aanrader  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Wij gebruiken altijd: 'Glide Liquid Pleasure' Dat is glijmiddel op waterbasis van de ChristineLeDuc. Ook nooit problemen mee gehad, dus vind ik zelf ook wel een aanrader!

----------


## FrankBorrel

Wij hebben zelf niet zo'n goede ervaring met durex play. Het werkt maar 5 minuten en als het dan opdroogt; heb je alleen maar meer nodig. Haal liever glijmiddel in een sexshop. Deze zijn niet gemaakt om zo snel mogelijk leeg te gaan (waar durex dat wel doet)

----------


## Sylvia93

Glijmiddel welke ook een tip is is de KY glijmiddel van Johnson & Johnson, een glijmiddel op waterbasis, geen vieze smaak/geur en kost zo'n 8 euro.

De glijmiddel die wij voorheen gebruikte (zie 2 posts hierboven) vond ik een vies smaakje/geurtje hebben vandaar dat we deze ingeruild hebben voor de KY.

----------


## beertjes

Wat ik kan aanraden is een Loversolie van Purity Herbs uit IJsland. Kan gebruikt worden als massage olie, maar werkt perfect als natuurlijk glijmiddel. En is bovendien door de vele gebruikte kruiden en olien lustopwekkend!
Je kan het bestellen bij www.purityherbs.org

----------

